# PC Games 7/12: 50 Seiten E3-Hits, E3-Trailer-DVD, Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, Diablo 3 Klassenbuch



## Petra_Froehlich (22. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 7/12: 50 Seiten E3-Hits, E3-Trailer-DVD, Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, Diablo 3 Klassenbuch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 7/12: 50 Seiten E3-Hits, E3-Trailer-DVD, Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, Diablo 3 Klassenbuch


----------



## marcohfm (22. Juni 2012)

sieht nach ner richtig guten ausgabe aus


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2012)

Danke für die extra E3 DVD. Genau das hab ich mir gewünscht. Da kann man sich alles in Ruhe nochmal anschauen


----------



## Martinroessler (23. Juni 2012)

Auf der Vorschauseite im Heft:


> *Geheimes Sequel*
> Eine großartige, weltberühmte Serie geht endlich weiter - und wir besuchen die Entwickler! Um was es genau geht, erfahren Sie in der nächsten PC Games, denn noch ist das Spiel streng geheim.



Hmm ....


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (24. Juni 2012)

Das Titelblatt sieht ansprechend aus, aber solche "Spiele" mal wieder? Ganz ehrlich: Dann spart euch doch endlich die Vollversionen, wenn "nix g´scheids" mehr dabei ist.
KoTOR 1 &/oder 2 wären würdig, von mir aus das dritte Mal ein Baldur´s Gate-Titel. Red Alert 2... meinetwegen sogar Warcraft 1&/oder 2 im Hinblick auf "was war vor knapp 20 Jahren... Dune 2/000, Wing Commander, Dungeon Keeper, Descent 1-3, ein Siedler-Teil, Black & White 1/2 ?

Statt dessen "schmückt" sich eine PC-Spielezeitschrift, deren Redaktuere nicht selten über "Billigheimer" herziehen nun genau mit solchen Titeln?

Allgemein regt man sich als "Core"-Gamer so gerne darüber auf, dass "die breite Masse" nur "Casual"-Titel spielt. Und dann findet man auf einer Fachzeitschrift eben sowas? Der interessierte Neuspieler kauft die Zeitschrift, und bekommt Titel wie diese beiden als "gut" angedreht.
Damit wird genau solches Kaufverhalten gefördert.

Das zeugt nicht von Qualität. Ganz oder garnicht, aber diese halbgaren C-Titel oder "App"-Spiele? Dann lieber nichts.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Das Titelblatt sieht ansprechend aus, aber solche "Spiele" mal wieder? Ganz ehrlich: Dann spart euch doch endlich die Vollversionen, wenn "nix g´scheids" mehr dabei ist.
> [...]
> 
> Statt dessen "schmückt" sich eine PC-Spielezeitschrift, deren Redaktuere nicht selten über "Billigheimer" herziehen nun genau mit solchen Titeln?
> ...


 
Na da ist ja jemand ganz wählerisch ^^ - bei "Cobra 11" magst du ja vlt. noch recht haben. Aber zu dem Spiel kann ich nichts sagen, da ich es nicht gespielt habe.
World of Goo, dieses "App-Spiel" wie du es so schön nennst, macht aber definitiv Spaß. Weiß nicht ob du das schon gespielt hast, aber ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Das Titelblatt sieht ansprechend aus, aber solche "Spiele" mal wieder? Ganz ehrlich: Dann spart euch doch endlich die Vollversionen, wenn "nix g´scheids" mehr dabei ist.


 
hast du auch nur die geringste ahnung, was world of goo überhaupt ist?


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> ...


 Was du da schreibst zeugt nicht von sonderlich viel Fachwissen.
World of Goo ist ein mehrfach preisgekröntes Indiespiel und ist qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Highway Nights wurde von Synetic den Rennspielexperten (World Racing, Have a NICE day) entwickelt und soll ein ziemlich anständiges Spiel sein. Wertungen im mittleren 70er-Bereich lassen zumindest diesen Schluss zu.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2012)

stimmt
also ich hab mir Alarm für Cobra 11 gestern schon installiert und es ist wirklich ein gutes Spiel, zwar eines im 70ger Bereich, aber das sagt ja nicht, dass das ein schlechtes Spiel ist, nur kein super Spiel
Und gegen World of Goo kannste nun auch garnichts sagen, immerhin kostet das im Laden auch noch mehr als das Heft Überhaupt und hat auch hier eine 90 bekommen

na, und das Heft ansich sieht auch schon mal gut aus, viele interesante Artikel, aber ich konnt erst durchblättern


----------



## Bangheader (24. Juni 2012)

Omg, letzte Seite bei der Vorschau des nächsten Heftes: "Eine großartige, weltberühmte Serie geht endlich weiter". Endlich HalfLife 3? oder was könnte es sonst sein? Vllt Age of Empires


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juni 2012)

Bangheader schrieb:


> Omg, letzte Seite bei der Vorschau des nächsten Heftes: "Eine großartige, weltberühmte Serie geht endlich weiter". Endlich HalfLife 3? oder was könnte es sonst sein? Vllt Age of Empires


 
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt selbst gespannt, weil der Chef dazu noch nix gesagt hat. Mal schauen, vielleicht reist ja tatsächlich in Kürze einer nach Seattle zu Valve ^^


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt selbst gespannt, weil der Chef dazu noch nix gesagt hat. Mal schauen, vielleicht reist ja tatsächlich in Kürze einer nach Seattle zu Valve ^^


 
wobei du wenigstens die Chance hast die Info ein Stück früher raus zu wieseln
Aber ich hätte jetzt auch nichts gegen Plants vs. Zombies 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2012)

Es gibt ja auch starke Stimmen im Internet, die besagen, dass Total War: Rome 2 kurz  vor der Ankündigung steht. Allerdings würde da das "geht endlich  weiter" nicht passen, da ja in den letzten Jahren Total War  Fortsetzungen kamen. Es muss also irgendwas sein, was schon einige Jahre  hinter sich hat.
Oder EA kündigt ein neues Spiel an und macht Ultima zum Shooter 




MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Das Titelblatt sieht ansprechend aus, aber solche "Spiele" mal wieder? Ganz ehrlich: Dann spart euch doch endlich die Vollversionen, wenn "nix g´scheids" mehr dabei ist.
> KoTOR 1 &/oder 2 wären würdig, von mir aus das dritte Mal ein Baldur´s Gate-Titel. Red Alert 2... meinetwegen sogar Warcraft 1&/oder 2 im Hinblick auf "was war vor knapp 20 Jahren... Dune 2/000, Wing Commander, Dungeon Keeper, Descent 1-3, ein Siedler-Teil, Black & White 1/2 ?
> 
> Statt dessen "schmückt" sich eine PC-Spielezeitschrift, deren Redaktuere nicht selten über "Billigheimer" herziehen nun genau mit solchen Titeln?
> ...


 
World of Goo ein C-Titel oder App-Spiel? Das kann man ja fast als Ketzerei bezeichnen. Das Spiel ist großartig und gehört zum Besten, was in den letzten Jahren veröffentlicht wurde.
Auch die Alarm für Cobra 11 Spiele sind nicht mehr so ein Müll, wie noch vor 5 Jahren. Klar, ein Top-Hit sind sie jetzt auch nicht, aber die Titel wurden von Jahr zu Jahr besser und sind jedenfalls jetzt schon ganz brauchbar geworden.


----------



## ViktorEippert (25. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei du wenigstens die Chance hast die Info ein Stück früher raus zu wieseln
> Aber ich hätte jetzt auch nichts gegen Plants vs. Zombies 2


 
Um es mit den Worten des Ch. Schlütter zu sagen: "Ich weiß da was, aber ich darfs nicht sagen."

Mich persönlich freuts jedenfalls.

Zur der Sache mit der VV: World of Goo ist exakt das, was (neben den leider nicht realisierbaren Oldies) vielfach gewünscht wurde in den letzten Monaten: eine absolute Perle. 
Cobra 11 gibts da sogar noch oben drauf.


----------



## Briareos (25. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es muss also irgendwas sein, was schon einige Jahre  hinter sich hat.
> Oder EA kündigt ein neues Spiel an und macht Ultima zum Shooter


Vielleicht macht ja EA doch noch mal was Anständiges mit den alten Bullfrog-Lizenzen ... Dungeon Keeper 3 zum Beispiel.

Oder darf man vielleicht auf ein Wing Commander 6 hoffen?

Hach ist das spannend ...


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht ja EA doch noch mal was Anständiges mit den alten Bullfrog-Lizenzen ... Dungeon Keeper 3 zum Beispiel.
> 
> Oder darf man vielleicht auf ein Wing Commander 6 hoffen?
> 
> Hach ist das spannend ...


 
so wie Syndicate


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2012)

hm, warum ziert eigentlich gerade die so ziemlich langweiligste e3-vorstellung das cover?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn World of Goo sicher ein gutes Spiel ist: Wie GROßARTIG wäre es, wenn wieder ein BG - Titel, P.T., oder etwas aus der Icewind Dale - Reihe, oder gar: Ultima IX: Ascension, Kotor 1 oder 2  als Vollversion zu haben wäre ? Immerhin waren die Gothic - Spiele öfter als VV zu haben. Anscheinend scheitern Kotor oder BG - Vollversionen.
Frage an die Verantwortlichen: Woran denn ? Was ist möglich ? Vielleicht Ultima IX ? Große Spiele vergangener Tage wären als Vollversion nicht verkehrt.

Ich wäre sogar zufrieden, wenn es Arcania (+ Addon) mal als Vollversion zum Heft gäbe. Auf anderem Wege kaufe ich mir dieses Spiel wohl kaum.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Frage an die Verantwortlichen: Woran denn ? Was ist möglich ? Vielleicht Ultima IX ? Große Spiele vergangener Tage wären als Vollversion nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Ich wäre sogar zufrieden, wenn es Arcania (+ Addon) mal als Vollversion zum Heft gäbe. Auf anderem Wege kaufe ich mir dieses Spiel wohl kaum.


 
wie wäre es einfach damit das EA keine Vollversionen für Hefte verkauft?
oder hast schon irgendwo anders mal eine von EA die letzte Zeit gesehen oder von Activision?


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Auch wenn World of Goo sicher ein gutes Spiel ist: Wie GROßARTIG wäre es, wenn wieder ein BG - Titel, P.T., oder etwas aus der Icewind Dale - Reihe, oder gar: Ultima IX: Ascension, Kotor 1 oder 2  als Vollversion zu haben wäre ? Immerhin waren die Gothic - Spiele öfter als VV zu haben. Anscheinend scheitern Kotor oder BG - Vollversionen.
> Frage an die Verantwortlichen: Woran denn ? Was ist möglich ? Vielleicht Ultima IX ? Große Spiele vergangener Tage wären als Vollversion nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Ich wäre sogar zufrieden, wenn es Arcania (+ Addon) mal als Vollversion zum Heft gäbe. Auf anderem Wege kaufe ich mir dieses Spiel wohl kaum.



Viele deiner Fragen werden im 20-Jahre-Artikel "Wie entsteht ein Heft?2 in der aktuellen Ausgabe beantwortet. Hier aber mal die wichtigsten Fakten: EA und Activision stellen grundsätzlich keine Vollversionen zur Verfügung. Bei alten Titeln ist es oft gar nicht so einfach, den Lizenzinhaber ausfindig zu machen. Inzwischen ist es richtig, richtig schwer, Vollversionen aufzutreiben - und die, die verfügbar sind, gibt es dann natürlich auch nicht für einen Appel und ein Ei ^^
Zu Arcania: Das wäre zumindest möglich. Aber selbst wenn ich wüsste, ob dieses Spiel in Zukunft in der PC Games erscheint, dürfte ich es an dieser Stelle nicht bestätigen. Verträge und so, du verstehst


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, die zudem ein Antrieb zum Kauf ist. EA und Activision geben sich alle Mühe, dem Kunden unsympatisch zu werden. Kein Problem ! Es gibt noch andere Publisher, deren Spiele Qualität haben und die nicht nur auf maximal kundenunfreundlichen Profit aus sind.
Deine Antwort zu Arcania hört sich noch besser an !


----------



## der-jan (26. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Was du da schreibst zeugt nicht von sonderlich viel Fachwissen.
> World of Goo ist ein mehrfach preisgekröntes Indiespiel und ist qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


aber du hast fachwissen oder? kein fedora, keine peitsche = kein indie spiel !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2012)

Thanks for "World of Goo".
Habe schon lange darauf spekuliert, dass dieses Spiel mal als "Mini"-Vollversion dazugelegt werden müsste. Absolut putziger Look mit genialem Spielprinzip. Selbst meine Frau ist schon süchtig danach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist es richtig, richtig schwer, Vollversionen aufzutreiben - und die, die verfügbar sind, gibt es dann natürlich auch nicht für einen Appel und ein Ei ^^


 
Wie wäre es mit Lost Horizon, Ghost Pirates of Vooju Island, Overlord 1 & 2, Grotesque Tactics, Still Life 2, Black Sails, Darkness Within 1 & 2, Memento Mori 1, Runaway - A Twist of Fate? Gerade im Adventurebereich gibt es noch viele, die in Frage kämen. Weiß halt nicht, wie gut ihr da rankommt


----------



## HitmanFan (27. Juni 2012)

Äußerst spannendes Video, mit dem Blick hinter die Kulissen.
Wirklich super, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. Juni 2012)

Schließe mich der Bitte von Shadow_Man an. Das sind alles Spiele, die vielleicht nicht in der ersten Liga spielen, aber dennoch interessant sein könnten. Es gibt nach wie vor soooo viele interessante Spiele - ganz ohne Steam/Origin/Ubisoft.


----------



## Gahmuret (28. Juni 2012)

Das es einen Call of Duty MW3 Hype gibt ist mir klar, ist es aber so gut das es in den Lesercharts gleich Platz 6 u. 7 belegt?


----------



## poiu (2. Juli 2012)

Man habt ihr aktuelle Vollversionen auf der Heft DVD Oo hab World of Goo  schon seit 2010 (auch Heft DVD)

Übrigens auf dieser Konkurenz Zeitschrift gibt es aktuell " Afterfall: Insanity + A New Beginning +WRC Rally" 

Spiele wie Mass effekt 1 gab es da auch schon, kauft endlich was vernünftiges


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2012)

Tinpoint schrieb:


> Man habt ihr aktuelle Vollversionen auf der Heft DVD Oo hab World of Goo  schon seit 2010 (auch Heft DVD)
> 
> Übrigens auf dieser Konkurenz Zeitschrift gibt es aktuell " Afterfall: Insanity + A New Beginning +WRC Rally"
> 
> Spiele wie Mass effekt 1 gab es da auch schon, kauft endlich was vernünftiges


 
Was für eine Zeitschrift soll das denn sein?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was für eine Zeitschrift soll das denn sein?


 
Vorallem in anbetracht dessen das EA keine Vollversionen an PC-Spiele Magazine verkauft


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2012)

@Enisra

Anscheinend verkaufen die nur wieder ausnahmsweise in Deutschland nicht 

hier Mass Effect 1

http://s.cdaction.pl/obrazki//okladka/082011.jpg 

zu Mass Effect kann ich nicht sagen aber die Spiele sind meist in D oder E


----------



## Martinroessler (7. Juli 2012)

*@ PCGames:*

Jetzt könnt ihr es ruhig verraten, das "Geheime Sequel" welches auf der Vorschau Seite der aktuellen Ausgabe angepriesen wird, ist bestimmt *Total War: Rome II* oder?


----------



## Squeale (9. Juli 2012)

Wollte mich für die vielen geilen Previews bedanken, ist super geworden die Ausgabe - sogar nen Tick besser als die letzte!


----------



## Exar-K (9. Juli 2012)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> *@ PCGames:*
> 
> Jetzt könnt ihr es ruhig verraten, das "Geheime Sequel" welches auf der Vorschau Seite der aktuellen Ausgabe angepriesen wird, ist bestimmt *Total War: Rome II* oder?


 Hier im Forum gestreuten Gerüchten zufolge, soll es sich um Half-Life 3 handeln.


----------



## Steffke100 (11. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hier im Forum gestreuten Gerüchten zufolge, soll es sich um Half-Life 3 handeln.


 
DAS glaube ich aber erst wenn ich es sehe. Rome 2 halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2012)

Steffke100 schrieb:


> DAS glaube ich aber erst wenn ich es sehe. Rome 2 halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. Andere Meinungen?


 

na ja, half life 3 *wird* es mit absoluter sicherheit nicht sein. derartige spekulationen kann man sich gleich sparen. 
rome 2 *kann* es ja eigentlich nicht sein, denn das wurde ja bereits enthüllt.


----------



## Steffke100 (11. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, half life 3 *wird* es mit absoluter sicherheit nicht sein. derartige spekulationen kann man sich gleich sparen.
> rome 2 *kann* es ja eigentlich nicht sein, denn das wurde ja bereits enthüllt.


 
Wie währe es mit einem Baldurs Gate 3? Oder ein Dragon Age 3? Ein Master of Orion 4?


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juli 2012)

Steffke100 schrieb:


> DAS glaube ich aber erst wenn ich es sehe. Rome 2 halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. Andere Meinungen?


Total War würde zumindest nicht dem Ankündigungstext entsprechen. Es soll ja eine Serie sein die "endlich" weitergeht.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Total War würde zumindest nicht dem Ankündigungstext entsprechen. Es soll ja eine Serie sein die "endlich" weitergeht.



Half Life auch


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Half Life auch


 Da stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch. Wie meinst du das?
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es sich um eine Spielereihe handeln soll, die schon seit Jahren nicht mehr bedient wurde. Das würde bei Total War nicht zutreffen, da 2011 der letzte Teil erschien und in diesem Jahr ein Addon.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch. Wie meinst du das?
> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es sich um eine Spielereihe handeln soll, die schon seit Jahren nicht mehr bedient wurde. Das würde bei Total War nicht zutreffen, da 2011 der letzte Teil erschien und in diesem Jahr ein Addon.


 
oh, ich habe das "nicht" überlesen 
peinlich sowas


----------



## Steffke100 (12. Juli 2012)

Oha ist es etwa das?


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2012)

Mein Tipp: Kauft euch einfach die neue Ausgabe, um eure Neugier zu stillen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ihr ganz nebenbei auch noch unsere Arbeitsplätze sichert


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Kauft euch einfach die neue Ausgabe, um eure Neugier zu stillen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ihr ganz nebenbei auch noch unsere Arbeitsplätze sichert


 
ach, die kommt eh per Post, aber dann wär ja der ganze Spaß am Spekulieren weg
Außerdem sollte man dann ja auch das Heft kaufen um auch etwas über das Spiel zu erfahren


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht dieses Ultima Forever, dann wäre ich schon sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Juli 2012)

Bestimmt wird es Ultima, Total War, oder eine andere Enttäuschung.
Naiv wie ich bin, hoffe ich natürlich dennoch auf HL3. Man hält sich die letzten Jahre halt an jedem Strohhalm fest.


----------



## Briareos (19. Juli 2012)

Nun ja, da es erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgetaucht ist, könnte damit unter Umständen eventuell GTA 5 sein.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Nun ja, da es erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgetaucht ist, könnte damit unter Umständen eventuell GTA 5 sein.


 
ähm, das wär aber keine Super Enthüllung wenn schon weiß dass das Spiel kommen wird


----------



## Steffke100 (19. Juli 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Nun ja, da es erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgetaucht ist, könnte damit unter Umständen eventuell GTA 5 sein.


 
Einer der ersten News ztu GTA5 kam ja auch erst 2009:

GTA 5: Handlung, Charaktere und Stadt noch nicht fix - Entwicklung bestätigt


----------



## Steffke100 (20. Juli 2012)

Es ist tatsächlich Rome2 geworden. Au Backe.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Juli 2012)

Steffke100 schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich Rome2 geworden. Au Backe.





Exar-K schrieb:


> Bestimmt wird es Ultima, Total War, oder eine andere Enttäuschung.


...


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2012)

Steffke100 schrieb:


> Einer der ersten News ztu GTA5 kam ja auch erst 2009:
> 
> GTA 5: Handlung, Charaktere und Stadt noch nicht fix - Entwicklung bestätigt


Okay, für mich war's neu.
Aber ich bin auch einer der wenige GTA-Verweigerer.^^



Steffke100 schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich Rome2 geworden. Au Backe.


 Hmmm, CA fällt scheinbar auch nichts mehr ein ...


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Hmmm, CA fällt scheinbar auch nichts mehr ein ...


 
Im Zweifelsfall hilft auch hier:
Informieren!

Andernfalls nenn doch mal eine Alternative Epoche, sonderlich viel geht nicht mehr, so deckt man schon ziemlich das gesamte Spektrum ab
Außerdem, nur weil man ein Szenario nochmal bedient heißt das nicht, das man ein HD-Remake macht

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht was alle gegen Total War haben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2012)

Ein Großteil der Total War Community hat sich doch immer ein neues Rome gewünscht, also sind sie dem einfach nur nachgegangen


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Total War Community hat sich doch immer ein neues Rome gewünscht, also sind sie dem einfach nur nachgegangen


 
ja, aber man darf nicht vergessen dass der Hivemind des Internets nicht weiß was er will, er hat eine geringe Aufmerksamkeitsspanne als Homer, ich zeigst dir:

Da ein Schmetterling!


----------



## Briareos (24. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Andernfalls nenn doch mal eine Alternative Epoche, sonderlich viel geht nicht mehr, so deckt man schon ziemlich das gesamte Spektrum ab
> Außerdem, nur weil man ein Szenario nochmal bedient heißt das nicht, das man ein HD-Remake macht
> 
> Also ich weiß jetzt nicht was alle gegen Total War haben?


Ich hab rein gar nichts gegen Total War. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe alle Teile bis auf Napoleon und das neue Shogun 2. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, das CA, weil sie scheinbar keine Ideen für neue Szenarien mehr haben, einfach die alten wieder rauskramen und neu auflegen. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, einem gefällt oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Und als neue Szenario würde mir ganz spontan die Konzentration auf den Amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg einfallen. Könnte man auch mit dem amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg kombinieren, ein *Total War: America* sozusagen. Die amerikanische Unabhängikeit war zwar zumindest als Tutorial bereits in Empire vorhanden, allerdings gibt das Szenario doch noch viel mehr her. Und die mMn letzten guten Strategiespiele über die amerikanische Geschichte (American Conquest, 2005) bzw. den amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg (Take Command, 2006) haben auch schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2012)

hm naja, aber das wäre halt wie schon sagst eher so ein Total War Empire Szenario und so halt auch im Prinzip wieder nichts neues
Und auch wenn das jetzt kein uninteresantes Szenario wäre, aber es ist halt irgendwo nur so ein Ausschnitt


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich finds cool, dass es ein Rome 2 geben wird. Bin erst später in die Total War Serie eingestiegen und hab den ersten Teil nie gespielt. Vom Setting her finde ich es aber relativ gelungen und so werde ich mir dann wohl Rome 2 holen.


----------

